# Katrina survivor RELOCATED and looking for Players/DMs in Denver, Colorado



## frank_blankenship (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all,

I recently relocated to the Denver area (I'm in Aurora by Denver International) after having been wiped out by Katrina on the Mississippi Gulf Coast.

I'm a long-time DM who loves settings as vibrant essential elements in a campaign.  I am 29, able to get around, and even have a place to play if needed.

If anyone is interested in playing D&D 3.5, please send me an email, I will reply within 24 hours.  I am eager to re-establish a regular gaming group in this area.

Frank

frank_blankenship@yahoo.com


----------



## rvaessen (Aug 24, 2019)

Hello - Your post from 2005 seems a bit old, but you never know. If you're still looking for a group to game with, I'm looking for players in my 3.5e D&D campaign (in the SE Aurora, CO area/play every other Saturday from 1600-2200). Contact me for more info: gamers at robsworld dot org


----------

